# Hunting Yotes with a bow



## BATV Team ND (Jan 9, 2011)

Have any of you guys tried it and had success?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

whitehorse tried it in Iowa, and never had any close enough. It's doable, so go for it. It may take alot of time and patience, but you can do it.


----------



## Dave R (Oct 17, 2010)

I have had numerous opportunities to take a Coyote with my bow but the problem lied in my location. I was on refuge land where it is not legal. On my private land where my stand is, I drew on 2 but never released because I didn't want to spook the 3 deer that were quietly bedded down just 100 yards away. I was waiting on them to come my way soon. Once I even had one trotting by just as I got in my stand and when I was finally ready to shoot, he was about 120 yards or so away. I pulled out my can and slowed it's turnover and he turned right to me. Did it again and he was on his way in. He stopped and I didn't try again because he was getting real smart to my location up there. I let him lose interest and continue on. He would have more than likely heard me draw that day or seen something if I tried too hard. Getting a Coyote with a bow seems to be a "chance" thing, not a "call them in" thing. At least in my experience.

I've thought about going out and trying my stand for them again but then I'd have a big deer or turkey go by and just piss me off because of the unfilled tags sitting here on my desk. Time is never available either.

Good luck!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This one was called to 15 yards in a heavily wooded tree claim. Two of us were on the ground and he came up the deer trail. The shot was head on.


----------



## BATV Team ND (Jan 9, 2011)

Plainsman said:


> This one was called to 15 yards in a heavily wooded tree claim. Two of us were on the ground and he came up the deer trail. The shot was head on.


Wow that's pretty cool!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

My son called today to give me a bad time about my memory. He was standing right behind me, and I was kneeling and he said I was seven yards and he was eight. I guess I can't claim it was a great shot.  But it was quick. When he stopped and looked head on I wasn't going to waste any time getting that arrow on the way.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Plainsman,
Oneida bow?Curious looking limb.


----------

